

Free network and domain tools - nedved
https://w3dt.net/
YCombinator!!! We have made some sweet node.js improvements specifically to our EU, AU, and USA users ~ Check it out if you are a Linux or tech guru.
======
DjangoReinhardt
"This website (w3dt.net) is asking to store data on your compute for offline
use."

Can someone explain to me why they would need that? My instinct tells me that
they are trying to circumvent people who delete cookies when the browser is
closed and that makes me uneasy...

~~~
nedved
Hi DjangoReinhardt! Good question; I can answer this one...

The site uses html5 to pre-render pages to improve the user experience / site
performance... Part of this includes storing the query parameters you make
(when running a query) in the new HTML5 web-storage.

This allows the webpage to be rendered before the user actually clicks the
"submit" button on any of the tools (Making the site load faster it would
normally). The query you specify is then pulled out of the HTML5 web-storage
(when the pre-rendered page is made visible) and sent to the backend API
servers.

Hope this clears this up for you :)

~~~
DjangoReinhardt
I'm still very much a newbie but your explanation has now left me in a better
position than where I was when I first commented. :)

A few follow up questions:

1\. They could have achieved the same using cookies too, right? How is it
different from using cookies?

2\. Is it better because quicker? Or is it better because local storage allows
a site to store/retrieve more data from the user and thus reducing the need to
get it all from the server?

3\. What about CORS? How doe sthat factor in?

I honestly don't expect you to answer all these questions. you seem
knowledgeable about the topic, so posted these questions here. I'd be very
glad if you could simply redirect me to a relevant webpage.

Thank you for your time and efforts, I appreciate it very much!

~~~
nedved
1 - There is nothing wrong with "cookies" but html5 web storage has a lot more
flexibility when it comes to storing data in the browser.. It also works
better with many modern mobile devices (and mobile devices are becoming more
and more popular on the web today).

2 - You're correct about #2 - Caching as much data that does not change in the
browser (such as images, common requests etc) will often improve the user
experience -- especially when on a poor connection such as a 3G mobile phone.

3 - CORS is defined by the w3dt.net servers .. the main w3dt.net site does not
allow "cross-origin" sharing to my knowledge but sub domains such as
"results.w3dt.net" do allow CORS so that users may embed results into other
websites. -- Read here for more info: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-
origin_resource_sharing](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-
origin_resource_sharing)

Have a great day :)

------
joelhouse
I Remember using w3DT([https://w3dt.net/](https://w3dt.net/)) as FREE Domain
Tools going back many years ago. Great to see the guys from ITOC Australia
have got this great resource back online.

Thanks Guys, much appreciated!

------
coderholic
Also checkout [http://ipinfo.io](http://ipinfo.io). Details of the API
available at [http://ipinfo.io/developers](http://ipinfo.io/developers)

------
gprasanth
McAfee SiteAdvisor Reports this as "Dangerous Site" saying:

"When we visited this site, we found it exhibited one or more risky
behaviors."

Yeah, McAfee SiteAdvisor.

------
sovande
I can do all this from my terminal. Much more interesting would be an
alternative to domaintools.com, with reverse IP and NS, whois history etc.
With sensible prices.

~~~
Adirael
He, I recently rolled my own alternative to domaintools.com locally. Their
prices were too high for what I'm moving at the moment and I needed the
functionality.

It's simple but it works. I though about making my tool into a business but I
don't know what to do about the WHOIS info. If I start making a lot of request
I'll probably get banned.

------
dukekarthik
How is this different from
[http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools](http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools) ?

~~~
yxhuvud
I don't know, but how is it better than DNScheck (for DNS)?

[http://dnscheck.iis.se/?&setLanguage=en](http://dnscheck.iis.se/?&setLanguage=en)

[https://github.com/dotse/dnscheck](https://github.com/dotse/dnscheck)

------
gesman
WHOIS data returned kinda lousy? I tested it with stockphotoset.com and WHOIS
dodn't show much of anything...

------
pla3rhat3r
Very nice! Bookmarking this one for sure. Thanks for sharing.

------
sp4cecat
Not sure about best - but they're close :)

~~~
Zenst
Well they could perhaps filter out 127.0.0.1 and the rest of the local network
from the port scanner.

[https://w3dt.net/tools/portscan#&query=127.0.0.1](https://w3dt.net/tools/portscan#&query=127.0.0.1)

That alone makes me wonder at the sanitization they are carrying out upon the
input - there be dragons out there.

------
TranceMan
IPv6 on DNS Lookup would be nice :)

------
skdjf
DNSSEC?

